# Nightmares!! - Update on pg. 2



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Oh lordy... I'm so freaking tired this morning!!

Last night, we all went to bed and after an hour or so, Cooper started making noises in his kennel. I figured he was having a bad dream so I said "shhh" really softlly, hoping it would calm him down a bit.

No luck... he went from whimpering to crying to yelping over the next 30 minutes so I got out of bed, went to the kennel and opened the door (he was soundly sleeping). I put my hand in to lay it on him and try to soothe him and when I did, he BOLTED out of the kennel like he was being chased by a madman.

He went directly under the bed and for the next HOUR I tried to coax him out with treats and promises of gold and fortune but no luck. Finally, I decided to get in bed and maybe he'd eventually come out and it took about 20 minutes but he did. I put him in bed with me (something he NEVER gets to do) and we went to sleep, only to be woken up 2 hours later by the phone ringing.

Our wake up call. :cussing:

He's doing much better now but for some reason, won't go NEAR his kennel. This is one of those times I wish he could talk so I could find out what the heck he was dreaming about!!


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Wow! :shock: Angel has had a few wild dreams but nothing that really stayed with her. I wonder what he was dreaming about? Poor little guy. I hope he's feeling better about it!


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

Poor little man i hope he sleep's better to night 
millie send's lot's of kiss :love4: :love7: and hope he feel's better soon


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

Poor guy - since i have had deano he has had two dreams where he wimpers! i just snuggle him closer and he soon stops. 

What happened to cooper the tough guy? aww..bless.


----------



## Sandie (Sep 14, 2005)

Poor baby that must have been one scary dream.
Peso has little nightmares sometimes, he will jump up like he's stunned out of a deep sleep. He has never bolted like that though.
Just tell Cooper that there's no such thing as the boogey man, he should be ok :wink:


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

Aaawww, poor baby! That must have been awful for him. Give him lots of hugs and kisses from us. Maybe that will helpa little. :wink:


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Poor Cooper! I feel so bad for him. That is strange, it sure _would_ be nice if they could talk so we'd know what happened. I hope things get better for him.


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

Awww...poor guy. I do hope that he's better tonight.

Maybe it was seeing his mommy coming in covered in blood. :lol:


----------



## xxjulyxx (Oct 24, 2005)

AWWW poor thing!
how long has it been since the nightmare?
i wonder what it was , must of been very scary for him not to want to go near his kennel.
Hopefully it will pass! :thumbleft: 
XxXxXxXx


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Awww, poor little guy. He must've been scared out of his mind. Maybe he was dreaming about OmaKitty. :shock:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Update on the Coopmesiter ...

He won't get near the kennel... at all. We packed up the car early this morning and for this trip, we're using Oma's travel kennel since it's bigger than Coopers... that way, he can ride in it, sleep in it and I don't have multiple cages/kennels/crates laying around. I put the kennel in the car as usual and Cooper was acting his normal self as he and Adrianna went on a little stroll together.

We got ready to leave and I put him in the back of the car so he could get inside the kennel and NO WAY would he go near it. That is odd because he immediately goes inside his kennel in the car... every time, no questions asked. Ade spent about an hour trying to coax him in it as we drove down the highway but nope.. he wasn't going in.

The kennel is the type that you can open and "split" in half - top and bottom - so we tried doing that and he wasn't buying into our little charade.

We eventually stopped at a store and I bought some clorox wipes and cleaned it out really well, let it air dry and then put his food inside and he STILL wouldn't go in.

<enter evil chi mom>

After all that, I decided the only way to conquer your fear is head-on, so I just picked him up, tossed him in and shut the door. We got back on the road and he cried for about 20 minutes then finally settled down and went to sleep.

I swear, I wish I knew what freaked him out so badly. His behavior is completely unlike him, even when he's frightened. I've never seen him act like he has acted the last 12 - 18 hours.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

wow! i wish he had his own pet communicator so that he could let you know what was going on!!!


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

Poor Coop man....maybe he's homesick? Give him kisses for me please.!


Hope your doing ok too Sheryl..lol..! :wave:


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Wow, that certainly is strange. :? Hope Cooper snaps out of his behavior soon.


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

Oh, I feel so sorry for little Cooper...I wonder what's gotten into him? Poor guy. I hope he feels better tomorrow and the kennel doesn't scare him.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

How weird was that!!! :shock: It certainly is frustrating when they can't tell us what is going on in their little minds! Please give our favourite little boy Cooper heaps and heaps of hugs from Minx, Brooke and me and we'll send positive thoughts his way that any nasty bogeymen will stay away from him! :wave:


----------



## Miellie (Sep 5, 2005)

I know how he feels...Last night I had the most horrible dream and for the first time in my life I suddenly woke up with a start. I dreamt that b/f and I were broken up for some time, I was already dating someone else and all of a sudden I realised I still love him soooo much and that we compliment each other so much, etc, etc. Then I went to him and asked him if we can please give it another try as I was so sad and he just said no and it felt like someone has stabbed me in the heart! So I kinda woke myself up, told myself in my dream that it could'nt be true and I almost climbed underneath b/f to be as close to him as possible.

I still feel icky today b/c of the dream so maybe Coop's also still feeling sh*tty due to the dream. Maybe he'll be better tomorrow if he has forgotten about it. Hopefully!


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

por baby. i often wonder what they are dreaming about. lillo moves his legs like he's running sometimes -so is probably dreaming he's running around big fields! hope cooper feels better-its strange its stayed with him for so long, poor guy. kisses from us xxx


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

poor poor baby 
i hope that he's doing better today! it's so sad to hear about him being so sad 
*throws some cyber chicken jerky his way!*


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

I hope Cooper's sleeping better. Poor darling. Please let us know Sheryl. I'm worried after reading your post in general chat.


----------

